# UPDATE!!! Anyone had 2nd success with IUI? Yes we have!!



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi
I was just wondering how common (or not) the success for baby no.2  with iui after having succeeded with first IUI.
It's possibly a bit of a long shot.
We had a shock surprise success after a poor response for IVF and did IUI.

Thinking about trying again and feeling anxious that this could turn be trying to seek the unattainable, and that we should just feel happy we've our gorgeous girl. 

No bones about it - we're skint and unable to go down the IVF/ICSI route again as IUI will still probably involve all the immune drugs as before which bumps costs up

Would love to hear your encouraging stories  (fingers crossed) or opinions
thanks in advance
x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

oohh eck this doesn't look good


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Alisha - I am sure there are plaenty of ladies on here who have had a 2nd success with IUI (lizibee is the only one who I can name at the moment though).  I wonder if you should try posting your question somewhere else?  I was just thinking that those who have been successful probably don't spend much time reading the IUI boards any more.  Wishing you loads of luck hun.

Some1

xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got the same question. I know there's a few on the Donor thread that have been successful - but everywhere I look at the mo there's bad news   
Desperately need some PMA before my tx starts    
  all the best alisha


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Spooks - good luck!  Do you know when you will be starting tx?

Since my last post I've found a few who have had 2 IUI babies - Pippinlongstockings, northernmonkey, SarW, sarahjoy, Minkey, Victoria_In_London.  So it can happen!  Am trying to think positive as now on 2ww for my first IUI attempt for number 2. 

Some1

xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

should be the beginning of the month; although I was supposed to start tx with my last af but that came freakishly early (which is unheard of for me  ) and due to work committments (which i had re-arranged around the day af was *supposed* to arrive) I've had to wait another month   to start.

I'm just anxious it won't work but if I don't try it definately won't - IYKWIM    I never thought having tx when you already had a LO could be so stressful. It's taken me by surprise TBH

 all the best with your 2ww


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Spooks!  Sending you loads of    and keeping my fingers crossed that you AF behaves itself this month!

Some1

xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello - just popping back on here to let you know that amazingly I got a bfp!!  Keeping my fingers crossed that it sticks around!

Sending loads of luck to those trying and waiting     

Some1

xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

yay!!!!! great news some1    and all the best. 

got my first scan monday and should start jabbing then    hope I join you


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Spooks!  Good luck with your treatment, I    you join me too!

Some1

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Some1 THat's brilliant!!
And thanks for adding those 2nd BFP IUI'ers  

Spooks good luck...  I'm starting again at the end of the month ...so fingers crossed alround. Got a dreadful fsh result but trying to remain optimistic


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hello - I'm back to report a cautious BFP!
Had some brown discharge before testing but it's now stopped as my cyclogest was increased - got a scan in 2 weeks time so hoping everythings as it should be     

all the best alisha


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh Spooks!  Congratulations! That is fantastic news, hope the wait for your scan goes quickly

Alisha - how are you getting on?

Some1

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Spooks WOW congratulations!
That is cracking news  
Well I'm all cooked up over a week early much to mine and everyones surprise... it's true to say every cycle is different. I;ve got 3 follies 22 21 & 15 lining 9.5 and iui set for Wed ... had to battle for it, as cons wanted to abandon but hubby managed to persuade them. 
so we'll see..  

  hoping the week goes uneventfully for you spooks and some1 how many wks now? 

x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Good luck Alisha!  Why did your consultant want to cancel?  Your follies and lining sound great, wishing you loads of luck     

I'm 9 weeks now, still can't believe it really and don't think I will until I get past 12 week scan!

Some1

xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

all the best alisha    

hope you're feeling well some1


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi
Hope you ladies are getting on well   

Thanks for the    spooks & some1

Hi some1.. sorry for the delay.. My cons said I was at risk from multiples (also had G. diabetes + c section) so was adamant there should not be more than 2. 

ANYWAY.... Its a BFP!!!!!!! (still feeling a bit cautious about it-also brown for the last 3 days, 9 days after iui was a negative (well the faintest of faintest lines that looked like a shadow, very faint bfp on  tuesday  13 dp iui, Wednesday and today (official test day) strong lines)  

We can't believe it! Stunned! at the moment.


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Oh wow Alisha!      That is just fantastic news, so very pleased for you!!  Hope the brown spotting goes away and stays away and the time goes quickly to your first scan.

How are you doing Spooks?

Some1

xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

wow! congratulations to you all.  its really encouraging to see all these second BFPs from IUI, in my head i always thought i'd have to go for IVF next time to be lucky enough for lightening to strike twice, but you've given us some food for thought.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

yay!!!! CONGRATS to you Alisha 

if it's any consolation I had some brown stuff for a few days before testing too and all is well here.I was worried as I didn't get this at all with my first BFP.
I had my 7 week scan this week and everything is looking good    

Apparently bleeds and brown stuff can be quite common with twins    
I've got just the one on board   
hope the wait for your scan is not too stressful 
  congrats

some1 - how are you doing? Is your 12 week scan coming up soon      hope all is well

joeyrella    all the best, not long to go now    
be lovely for you to join us on the 2nd success run although I guess you'll be a bit too busy to think of it for a while     
 

ps - love the updated name for the thread


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all

Just wanted to join you here as all three of you 2nd timers on this thread are now pregnant!  So it looks like a lucky thread   .  I'd love to join in your success - I'm hoping October will be my month (my DS was conceived in October 3 years ago so it's a lucky month for me   ).  But I'm not sure whether mine (if successful) would count as a "2nd IUI success" since my LO was natural conception?!   .  

Can you give me some timing stats? (we have been discussing this over on the IUI part 215 thread).  Were your cycles natural or medicated, and how long after LH surge / hCG trigger did you get basted?  Also (if you know), how many million washed sperm were there in your sample?  Any info greatly appreciated to see if we can increase our chances!

Hope things are still going well for all of you and your little beans.

B xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi bethany only just seen this - sorry 
I've tried medicated and non medicated cycles, got my BFP's on medicated cycles but had the lowest doses possible as I over stimmed 1st time and had to have a follcile reduction.
as for    quality - the first 2 times it turned out to be very poor (we didn't know at the time) and I had very little chance of getting preg with it  - which is inexcusable as we were using donor sperm and  we naturally assumed it would be good stuff     then we changed clinics and donor and have had 2 BFP's with  it - not sure of motility details etc but the new clinic assured me they wouldn't use it if it wasn't any good.
Had my trigger at 11pm saturday and insemination 11am Monday 
insemination was a few hours late with the BFN's as the clinic was busy !!!!!!!    don't get me started on their incompetence  (and we were private patients!)

probably not much help to you sorry but if you want to ask anything else feel free   
hope alisha and some1 are well


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

hi everyone







thought I'd update 







sad news i'm afraid -the scan showed I've lost little spooklet








I wasn't altogether surprised as my symptoms have lessened over the last week or so and I was a bit apprehensive. 
We will try tx again when we feel up to it - DIUI as we're confident it works!  We're so glad and lucky to have baby spooks to help us through, love and luck to everyone 
love spooks


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

I didn't want to read and run. So sorry Spooks to hear your sad news          I really hope you can find the strength to carry on and achieve your dreams very soon. xx Good luck x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks   
good luck to you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi spooks 
ohh I'm very sad to read your news   
rip little spooklet   
it's such a precarious path we're all treading and the early weeks can be amongst the hardest.
It's such a huge milestone to get through   

love and luck to all the spooks, we are sooo lucky to have our treasured LO's    
take care yourselves 
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

B just seen you signature..
best of luck for tomorrow, remember it can take a little longer with iui, as its left to nature really and that can be a little unpredictable 
lots of luck


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Spooks - so sorry to read your news   .  Sounds like you have some good support there, with your DH and Baby Spooks - but still very tough for you.  I see that you have already decided what your next step will be, so that's something positive ...

Alisha - thanks for the good wishes   .  I'll let you know how I get on.

B xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Spooks - so very sorry to read your sad news   .  Although you had some suspicions you must still have had a terrible shock at your scan.  Thinking of you and your family at this sad time and hoping that when you are ready DIUI can help your dreams come true.


Some1

xx


----------

